# Stream loaden mit NetTransport



## Thorsten (25. September 2007)

Hallo,

wollte heute mal wieder ein Stream mit NetTransport loaden, doch t net. Installierte auch zusätzlich noch Free Download Manager, aber nischt zu machen. Erhalte immer nur die HTML. Sonst klappte es immer, bei dieser Seite nicht:

http://www.gaskrank.eu/tv/motorrad-auspuffanlagen/ducati-monster-s4r-termignoni--1508.htm

Kann das vielleicht mal jemand testen?
Dankeschön!

Thorsten


----------



## Konstantin Gross (25. September 2007)

Hallo,
wo soll das Problem sein? Du schaust dir den HTML Quellcode von der Seite an und kopierst dir den Link "http://www.gaskrank.eu/videos/200709/1508.flv" raus und lädst ihn mit FDM runter, was du ja schon installiert hast.


----------



## Thorsten (25. September 2007)

Ahhhhh,

ich Dumpfbacke. Das nennt man wohl Blackout. Hab' das Prog mal vor langer Zeit genutzt, doch hatte es nicht mehr in Erinnerung...
Trotzdem schönen Dank.

Thorsten


----------

